# Pomeriggio a guardar film



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

ieri mi son sparata due film che non c'azzeccano una fava l'uno con l'altro ma che mi han fatto passare quasi 4 ore di puro godimento:

Carrie , lo sguardo di satana (bellissimoooooo)

e 

il gattopardo  (capolavoro assoluto)

figata i pomeriggi passati a fare i broccoli davanti al dvd


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

scherzo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7lER-O-OJo

questa scena è spettacolare 

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkzUHF7PTks

della serie: azione e reazione...


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

come si fa a vedere il gattopardo e poi quella minchiata.
ridammi subito il mio dvd racchia


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come si fa a vedere il gattopardo e poi quella minchiata.
> ridammi subito il mio dvd racchia


carrie l'ho visto prima!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




era un casino che non mi sparavo un horror


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> carrie l'ho visto prima!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


42 anni eh...non 18  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è ora che tu sappia di chi sei figlia 
ps. quando mi porti il gattopardo?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> 42 anni eh...non 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sabato


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

il prossimo che mi sparo è questo con pilù ai piedi del lettone!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0tm3RV90IM


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

perchè non biancaneve e i 7 nani?
racchia..ho speso un botto per farti studiare


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè non biancaneve e i 7 nani?
> racchia..ho speso un botto per farti studiare


cazzo! hai visto quando prende a testate la portiera?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








miiiii che paura!!!!!


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo! hai visto quando prende a testate la portiera??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


manco cliccato.
bottegaia che non sei altro


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Una tonnellata di cane rabbioso son cazzi!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una tonnellata di cane rabbioso son cazzi!


cazzarola!!
come cazzo l'hanno addestrato??
sta sempre  a ringhià


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzarola!!
> come cazzo l'hanno addestrato??
> sta sempre  a ringhià


E' quello che mi son chiesta anche io...

Comunque manco se l'addestratore fosse stato dio in persona mi sarei fidata a girar quel film!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' quello che mi son chiesta anche io...
> 
> Comunque manco se l'addestratore fosse stato dio in persona mi sarei fidata a girar quel film!


la scena della macchina è fatta da Dio!
mi pare di ricordare che il bambino muore ed era di un'angosciante tremendo il fatto che la madre non potesse uscire per farlo bere perchè aveva quella tonnellata di san bernardo stra incazzato a prendere a testate la macchina!!All'inizio invece è buonissimo come una mollica di pane...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> carrie l'ho visto prima!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma almeno sparatelo decente, da macchiarti le mutande... Carrie è una vaccata...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma almeno sparatelo decente, *da macchiarti le mutande.*.. Carrie è una vaccata...


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma almeno sparatelo decente, da macchiarti le mutande... Carrie è una vaccata...


pensavo di portarla in montagna e lasciarcela a svernare..


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

*ad esempio...*



Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

visto film coinvolgente e angosciante, l'avversario con Daniel Auteil, la storia vera di un uomo che si costruisce un'identità fittizia e la impersona sino alle estreme conseguenze, perdita del senno. Consigliato. Il cinema francese in tema di sentimenti ed emozioni si erge sovrano, per me.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2009)

Io non sono riuscita a guardarlo "REC"...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

*portala in grotta... e spegnile la luce...*



Brugola ha detto:


> pensavo di portarla in montagna e lasciarcela a svernare..


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

con questi mi cago troppo addosso


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

io queste cagate qua de paura non riesco più a guardarle.
anzi, non ci sono mai riuscita.
mi ricordo ancora che dopo aver visto l'esorcista sono nate un pacco delle mie paure.
tiè che rivedo ste schifezze


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

a me l'esorcista non ha fatto affatto paura


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con questi mi cago troppo addosso


E' come dire che non guardi Stanlio ed Onlio perchè ridi troppo... se guardi un horror, ti devi cagare più che puoi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, visto che ami il cinema anche in casa, comprati un impianto decente dolby digital dts... con circa 300 euri, ti trasformi la stanza in un piccolo cinema!


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io queste cagate qua de paura non riesco più a guardarle.
> anzi, non ci sono mai riuscita.
> mi ricordo ancora che dopo aver visto l'esorcista sono nate un pacco delle mie paure.
> *tiè che rivedo ste schifezze*


 Chiami schifezze horror che riescono a fare paura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma che cazzo devono fare... che bottegaia irrecuperabile!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' come dire che non guardi Stanlio ed Onlio perchè ridi troppo... se guardi un horror, ti devi cagare più che puoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me piacciono quelli di king.
L'horror con occhi penzolanti e coltelli in bocca mi fanno schifo


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiami schifezze horror che riescono a fare paura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baciami il culo


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Tenetevi le mutande

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeaUokzE9fI


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piacciono quelli di king.
> L'horror con occhi penzolanti e coltelli in bocca mi fanno schifo


 Di King sono molto belli i libri... purtroppo quasi sempre diventano orrende schifezze quando li trasformano in film....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma chi parla di occhi penzolanti... il vero horror da scagazzo non usa cialtronerie simili... guarda Shining, con la sua atmosfera malata. Comunque coi film di King, sei una delusione totale...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tenetevi le mutande
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeaUokzE9fI


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


A momenti me la facevo in mano... The descent m'e' piaciuto meno... comunque il metodo _casalingo _ alla The Blair witch project fa il suo porco effetto!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di King sono molto belli i libri... purtroppo quasi sempre diventano orrende schifezze quando li trasformano in film....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se shining è di king!!
e poi guarda che carrie è di brian de palma non il primo pirla qualsiasi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me era piaciuto pure pet semetary


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

la maggior parte dei film horror mi hanno fatto sempre abbastanza cagare.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la maggior parte dei film horror mi hanno fatto sempre abbastanza cagare.


 
idem
ti lasciano nel retro cervello immagini terribili che continuano a lavorare nell'inconscio.
preferisco ridere


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se shining è di king!!
> e poi guarda che carrie è di brian de palma non il primo pirla qualsiasi!!
> 
> 
> ...


Il film pero' e' di Kubrik... piccolo particolare non trascurabile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




The Shining e' una combinazione esplosiva... gli altri film tratti dai libri di King non hanno raggiunto lo stesso risultato... non trasmettono quella fastidiosa paura primordiale


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem
> ti lasciano nel retro cervello immagini terribili che continuano a lavorare nell'inconscio.
> preferisco ridere


 non per quel motivo, anche se devo dire che "profondo rosso" mi ha fatto parecchia paura molti anni dopo averlo rivisto, ma solo perchè me lo sono rivisto quasi tutto in sogno qualche notte dopo. un terrore che ti lascio immaginare.
anche io comunque preferisco ridere...anche con poco. ho deciso che mi voglio rivedere "vieni avanti cretino"


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tutto in sogno qualche notte dopo. un terrore che ti lascio immaginare.
> anche io comunque preferisco ridere...anche con poco. *ho deciso che mi voglio rivedere "vieni avanti cretino*"


 
non mi rivolgere più la parola racchione!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se shining è di king!!
> e poi guarda che carrie è di brian de palma non il primo pirla qualsiasi!!
> 
> 
> ...


 L'unico trasposizione uscita bene... però grazie al kaiser, il regista era Kubrick!
Pet è un libro magnifico... ma il film secondo me è un fallimento. Non da tensione, non crea atmosfera... boh.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il film pero' e' di Kubrik... piccolo particolare non trascurabile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paradossalmente, secondo me dopo Shining la migliore trasposizione di King è "Le ali della libertà". Un romanzo carcerario, che non ha nulla dell'horror.


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi rivolgere più la parola racchione!!


non fare la sofisticata che secondo me con "vieni avanti cretino" ride chiunque. le gag di avanspettacolo da cui trae origini il film ne fa quasi un cult, bottegaia....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, secondo me dopo Shining la migliore trasposizione di King è "Le ali della libertà". Un romanzo carcerario, che non ha nulla dell'horror.



Ho visto il film mai letto il libro... non pensavo manco fosse di King... quell'uomo caga libri!


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

posso dire che di un qualsiasi libro di king non sono mai riuscito ad andare (gli unici di cui ho provato la lettura sono appunto Pet sematary, shining e it) oltre le 20/30 pagine? l'ho detto...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non fare la sofisticata che seco0ndo me con "*vieni avanti cretino"* ride chiunque. le gag di avanspettacolo da cui trae origini il film ne fa quasi un cult, bottegaia....


 Grandissimo Lino!!!!


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grandissimo Lino!!!!


 diglielo a 'sta bottegaia che non esiste solo woody allen...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> posso dire che di un qualsiasi libro di king non sono mai riuscito ad andare (gli unici di cui ho provato la lettura sono appunto Pet sematary, shining e it) oltre le 20/30 pagine? l'ho detto...


Certo che lo puoi dire... mia sorella non supera le 5 righe


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho visto il film mai letto il libro... non pensavo manco fosse di King... quell'uomo caga libri!


Ha scritto "Stagioni diverse", 4 racconti lunghi (non horror) per dimostrare una cosa: volendo, un grande scrittore sa scrivere ottime cose anche fuori dal suo genere di riferimento. Da quel libro è uscito un altro bellissimo film, "Stand by me". Consigliatissimo!


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che lo puoi dire... mia sorella non supera le 5 righe


sul serio, trovate scorrevole leggere king?


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> diglielo a 'sta bottegaia che non esiste solo woody allen...


ammetto, sono un pò snob in questo senso


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha scritto "Stagioni diverse", 4 racconti lunghi (non horror) per dimostrare una cosa: volendo, un grande scrittore sa scrivere ottime cose anche fuori dal suo genere di riferimento. Da quel libro è uscito un altro bellissimo film, "Stand by me". Consigliatissimo!


 non ho letto, ma lo stile narrativo è lo stesso?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> diglielo a 'sta bottegaia che non esiste solo woody allen...


"Vieni avanti cretino" è un vero cult! Bellissimo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha scritto "Stagioni diverse", 4 racconti lunghi (non horror) per dimostrare una cosa: volendo, un grande scrittore sa scrivere ottime cose anche fuori dal suo genere di riferimento. Da quel libro è uscito un altro bellissimo film, "Stand by me". Consigliatissimo!



Ho letto stagioni diverse milioni di anni fa... mi ricordo Stand by me, visto anche il film con River Phoenix... ottima interpretazione, ma e' anche vero che era un racconto breve


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ammetto, sono un pò snob in questo senso


 prova a cancellare tutto e vederlo. mica  ho detto di guardarti "natale in india". "Vieni avanti cretino" merita, si ride di gusto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> prova a cancellare tutto e vederlo. mica ho detto di guardarti "natale in india". "Vieni avanti cretino" merita, si ride di gusto.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UyvypBAKF8


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

giusto per precisare, woody allen mi piace (non tutti i film, ovvio) un botto


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UyvypBAKF8


ho solo letto l'intestazione "la sua soddisfazione..." e ho cominciato a ridere...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho letto stagioni diverse milioni di anni fa... mi ricordo Stand by me, visto anche il film con River Phoenix... ottima interpretazione, ma e' anche vero che era un racconto breve


Allora se ti ricordi, c'era anche Le ali della libertà, col titolo "Shawshank Redection"... è il primo racconto.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sul serio, trovate scorrevole leggere king?



Io lo divoro.

Alcuni mi sono piaciuti meno... altri li ho trovati assolutamente geniali!

Tipo la lunga marcia


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo divoro.
> 
> Alcuni mi sono piaciuti meno... altri li ho trovati assolutamente geniali!
> 
> Tipo la lunga marcia


 la (non) scorrevolezza  non ti impedisce la lettura, forse.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha scritto "Stagioni diverse", 4 racconti lunghi (non horror) per dimostrare una cosa: volendo, un grande scrittore sa scrivere ottime cose anche fuori dal suo genere di riferimento. Da quel libro è uscito un altro bellissimo film, "Stand by me". Consigliatissimo!



ho letto tutto di king  e concordo che i film dai suoi libri non rendono assolutamente anche se *dolores *non era male,*la metà oscura* pure  e *duel* neppure anzi era fatto bene e ricreava abbastanza bene angoscia. 
Le ali della libertà era bellissimo il film anche se non era di orrore.
Anche quello dell'alunno era bellissimo..non mi viene in mente il titolo del film..lo ricordo molti?
per non parlare di it che era un capolavoro (il libro) mentre il film era una cacata pazzesca.


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora se ti ricordi, c'era anche Le ali della libertà, col titolo "Shawshank Redection"... è il primo racconto.


 redemption.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusa ma sono pignolo...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora se ti ricordi, c'era anche Le ali della libertà, col titolo "Shawshank Redection"... è il primo racconto.


Non mi ricordo quel racconto e neanche gli altri tre a dire il vero... uno aveva a che fare con il nazismo


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo divoro.
> 
> Alcuni mi sono piaciuti meno... altri li ho trovati assolutamente geniali!
> 
> *Tipo la lunga marcia*


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo quel racconto e neanche gli altri tre a dire il vero... uno aveva a che fare con il nazismo


 Si, _l'allievo_!


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> redemption..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 questa pignoleria io la chiamo rompere il cazzo, ma va bene lo stesso...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la (non) scorrevolezza  non ti impedisce la lettura, forse.




Ma io lo trovo scorrevolissimo.

King sa scrivere


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io lo trovo scorrevolissimo.
> 
> King sa scrivere


 Lo stile di King infatti è fruibile a chiunque... se è complesso il suo, allora cosa si dovrebbe dire di quello di McCarthy o Saramago...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Comunque sto sclerando... chi si ricorda il racconto di King col tizio che vuole smettere di fumare? Ne fecero anche un film se non erro... con la scena del gatto nel pavimento elettrificato...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque sto sclerando... chi si ricorda il racconto di King col tizio che vuole smettere di fumare? Ne fecero anche un film se non erro... con la scena del gatto nel pavimento elettrificato...


 Se ricordo bene è nella raccolta "A volte ritornano"... il film è "Gli occhi del gatto", forse...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

L'ho trovato! E' un racconto di A volte ritornano... assolutamente geniale


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene è nella raccolta "A volte ritornano"... il film è "Gli occhi del gatto", forse...


Si, Quitters Inc. e' il titolo... e il film Gli occhi del gatto


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si, Quitters Inc. e' il titolo... e il film Gli occhi del gatto


 La fondazione benefica del padrino, per aiutare a smetter di fumare... geniale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti, andando ot... tu hai il wii della nintendo?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La fondazione benefica del padrino, per aiutare a smetter di fumare... geniale
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No non ho la Wii...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No non ho la Wii...


 Ora apro un post...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora apro un post...


Vai


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stile di King infatti è fruibile a chiunque... se è complesso il suo, allora cosa si dovrebbe dire di quello di McCarthy o Saramago...


 non l'ho trovato complesso, l'ho trovato poco scorrevole. non credo sia la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non l'ho trovato complesso, l'ho trovato poco scorrevole. non credo sia la stessa cosa.


 Non lo è, in effetti. Ma sei il primo che sento che trova King poco scorrevole.


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo è, in effetti. Ma sei il primo che sento che trova King poco scorrevole.


 non saprei, forse sarà stata l'età in cui ho provato a leggerlo (15/16 anni, anche se milioni di giovani lo hanno letto) o forse la non proprio passione per le letture horror  ma piuttosto thriller (anche se shining in effetti lo è).  io l'ho trovato, in ultima analisi, palloso e pesante da leggere.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

dite che se mi sparavo un porno era meglio??


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non saprei, forse sarà stata l'età in cui ho provato a leggerlo (15/16 anni, anche se milioni di giovani lo hanno letto) o forse la non proprio passione per le letture horror  ma piuttosto thriller (anche se shining in effetti lo è).  io l'ho trovato, in ultima analisi, palloso e pesante da leggere.



No worries, verrai solo lapidato per questo


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dite che se mi sparavo un porno era meglio??


 Ma si, un bel pornazzo risolve sempre....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si, un bel pornazzo risolve sempre....


e non impegna


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Ma spararsi un porno secondo voi e' tradimento?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma spararsi un porno secondo voi e' tradimento?


solo col pensiero no


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo col pensiero no


E parteciparvi? In fin dei conti e' lavoro...


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E parteciparvi? In fin dei conti e' lavoro...


 
se ci partecipi assolutamente no!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E parteciparvi? In fin dei conti e' lavoro...


se lo fai col cuore sì, se no è solo sesso


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E parteciparvi? In fin dei conti e' lavoro...


 Assolutamente no, quello è duro lavoro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la scena della macchina è fatta da Dio!
> mi pare di ricordare che il bambino muore ed era di un'angosciante tremendo il fatto che la madre non potesse uscire per farlo bere perchè aveva quella tonnellata di san bernardo stra incazzato a prendere a testate la macchina!!All'inizio invece è buonissimo come una mollica di pane...


immaginando tu stia parlando di cujo.
l'hai già visto? hai letto il libro? non vorrei bruciarti il finale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo è, in effetti. Ma sei il primo che sento che trova King poco scorrevole.


*a volte* king è un mattone, diciamolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *a volte* king è un mattone, diciamolo.


ma quanno mai!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tutto fuorchè un mattone..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> immaginando tu stia parlando di cujo.
> l'hai già visto? hai letto il libro? non vorrei bruciarti il finale.


il libro l'ho letto quando tu giocavi col gessetto, il film tanti anni fa ma non lo trovo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il libro l'ho letto quando tu giocavi col gessetto, il film tanti anni fa ma non lo trovo


mò va a cagher.

io comunque ho anche il film. tiè.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quanno mai!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarà stato bello desperation. che mattone. la prima parte l'ho letta tra mille orgasmi per quanto mi piaceva. poi deve essersi dimenticato perché cazzo aveva cominciato a scriverlo e soprattutto come intendeva farlo continuare, ed è andato avanti il nipote di 7 anni. che mattone pauroso. e che pacco.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No worries, verrai solo lapidato per questo


 ma prima una fustigatina no?


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dite che se mi sparavo un porno era meglio??


bisogna che le prescriva del bromuro...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *a volte* king è un mattone, diciamolo.


 prenoto le fedi?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

mi avete svaccato i tred. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quasi quasi vi metto tutti in ignore e scrivo e mi leggo da sola


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi avete svaccato i tred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in cineteca ho "Le preferite di Franco trentalance". che faccio, spedisco?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> in cineteca ho "Le preferite di Franco trentalance". che faccio, spedisco?


l'utente asudem ti ignora


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> in cineteca ho "Le preferite di Franco trentalance". che faccio, spedisco?


è il porno attore che è andato alla talpa??


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è il porno attore che è andato alla talpa??


 si certo. perla  curiosità di vedere come recitasse 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ho veramente scaricato il film. 
adesso mi ignora anche lei?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si certo. *perla curiosità di vedere come recitasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e recita bene racchio??


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

*curiosity killed the cat*



reale ha detto:


> *si certo. perla  curiosità di vedere come recitasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si certo. perla  curiosità di vedere come recitasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho visto un'intervista di codesto attore con quella cretina di Barbara D'Urso... lui le ha regalato uno dei suoi film


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e recita bene racchio??


 
è candidato all'oscar come miglior attore (...) protagonista.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e recita bene racchio??


 ha un'espressivita del c....


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 deduco che posso spedire allora...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho visto un'intervista di codesto attore con quella cretina di Barbara D'Urso... lui le ha regalato uno dei suoi film


 cofanetto natalizio?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *cofanetto* natalizio?


No...pacco...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No...pacco...












 non dirmelo..


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Aprile 2009)

rivisti in  questi giorni vecchi film anni 70 ancora belli, almeno per me: Quella sporca ultima meta con B. Reynolds, Un mercoledì da leoni di John Milius,L'ultimo metro di truffout, Un borghese piccolo piccolo con A. Sordi .... Che bello ripescare nel passato, no?


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> rivisti in questi giorni vecchi film anni 70 ancora belli, almeno per me: Quella sporca ultima meta con B. Reynolds, Un mercoledì da leoni di John Milius,L'ultimo metro di truffout, Un borghese piccolo piccolo con A. Sordi .... Che bello ripescare nel passato, no?


 Rusty il selvaggio... rivisto ieri, grandissimo film


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> rivisti in questi giorni vecchi film anni 70 ancora belli, almeno per me: Quella sporca ultima meta con B. Reynolds, Un mercoledì da leoni di John Milius,L'ultimo metro di truffout, Un borghese piccolo piccolo con A. Sordi .... Che bello ripescare nel passato, no?


il maratoneta.. che film che film..
ma il film che in assoluto rappresenta gli anni '70 è love story.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il maratoneta.. che film che film..
> ma il film che in assoluto rappresenta gli anni '70 è* love story*.


io l'ho trovato di un palloso mostruoso...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io l'ho trovato di un palloso mostruoso...


ma sì certo, visto ora lo è eccome.. non per niente dicevo che è il film simbolo degli anni '70. è un film figlio del '68.. lei povera e lui ricco, l'amore raccontato anche attraverso il sesso fuori dal matrimonio e tutta la tiritera sociale sul valore del matrimonio.. 
cose che adesso fanno sorridere..


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Aprile 2009)

mi è venuto in mente il cacciatore...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*.........*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi è venuto in mente il cacciatore...


Ciao Anna. Il cacciatore é stupendo. ma Apocalypse now mi intrigava forse di più. Diciamo questo: sul piano emotivo, vince Cimino, su quello visivo Coppola. Può andare?
10 gradini sotto troviamo Platoon ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*............*



Anna A ha detto:


> il maratoneta.. che film che film..
> ma il film che in assoluto rappresenta gli anni '70 è love story.


Ciao Asudem. Scena del dentista ..... da brividi vero? Ascolta ho letto il tuo thread in cui  raccontavi de tuo ginecologo. Se posso suggeriti un film carino sul rapporto ginecologo/pazienti: Il Dottor T e le donne di Altman con Richard Gere. vale un noleggio.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Rusty il selvaggio... rivisto ieri, grandissimo film


Ciao Manyways. colonna sonora del mitico Stewart Copeland, ricordi? e ricorderai anche che Coppola con lo stesso set e la stessa troupe girò I ragazzi della 56ma strada.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao Manyways. colonna sonora del mitico Stewart Copeland, ricordi? e ricorderai anche che Coppola con lo stesso set e la stessa troupe girò I ragazzi della 56ma strada.


copeland che drummer fantastico...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYZQYui8Svc


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì certo, visto ora lo è eccome.. non per niente dicevo che è il film simbolo degli anni '70. è un film figlio del '68.. lei povera e lui ricco, l'amore raccontato anche attraverso il sesso fuori dal matrimonio e tutta la tiritera sociale sul valore del matrimonio..
> cose che adesso fanno sorridere..


Ehm faceva cagare anche nel '70...


----------



## Old amarax (20 Aprile 2009)

,





Asudem ha detto:


> carrie l'ho visto prima!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho paura...non vedrei mai un horror...brrr, ma ho visto fortapasc che mi ha molto colpita.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi ha messo ancora una volta messo di fronte ad una realtà che mi circonda e non mi piace...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Aprile 2009)

*...........*



Anna A ha detto:


> copeland che drummer fantastico...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYZQYui8Svc


Io penso che lui abbia reinventato un certo modo di suonare la batteria. Come Knopfler e The Edge per la chitarra, Prince per il funky, i Metallica per il metal.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io penso che lui abbia reinventato un certo modo di suonare la batteria. Come Knopfler e The Edge per la chitarra, Prince per il funky, i Metallica per il metal.


tra l'altro, la sua è una storia incredibile.. suo padre era un pezzo grosso della cia parecchio cazzuto.
ha una cultura musicale mica da ridere... mi ha fatto ridere quando, in una intervista, raccontava di quando suo padre, per distrarlo dalla musica, lo mandò a studiare al cairo, dove lui conobbe un maestro di musica a cui diceva di dovere tantissimo.. vedi te i casi della vita..


----------

